# Self-motivated, team player seeks to begin a lifetime career in the medical professio



## lizt4 (Aug 31, 2013)

Elizabeth Trafford 
128 Sutters Mill Rd
Saint Peters, MO 63376
Mobile Phone: 636-734-7330
Email: lizt426@gmail.com

OBJECTIVE
   I am a self-motivated, team player who seeks to begin a lifetime career in the medical
   profession.  My best qualities are dependability and compassion towards people which
   are the most important qualities for the medical field.

WORK EXPERIENCE

      Internship Completed 160 hours
         August 2013-September 2013: Hinton Healthcare Group
              •	Scheduled and verified appointments using Practice Fusion
              •	Electronically submitted bills to insurance companies and posted payments
                from patients and insurance companies using Kareo
              •	Used the EPSON GT-S50 scanner to scan in patient information and testing
                orders and scanned the EOBs to be uploaded into Kareo
              •	Verified insurance
              •	Changed insurance information or type and added patients in Practice Fusion
              •	Coded lab orders and physician’s order sheet
              •	Called state funded insurance companies to change patients primary care
                provider
              •	Made superbills
              •	Copy and fax paperwork
              •	Answered multi-line phone.

      Crew Member
         December 2012 – August 2013: McDonalds
              •	Taking and filling customer orders
              •	Preparing food 
              •	Cleaning.

      Professional Truck Driver
         September 2011 – November 2012: Hogan
         January 2010 - September 2011: Navajo Express, Inc.
         May 2009 - December 2009: Southern Refrigerated Transport, Inc.
         January 2008 - April 2009: CR England
              •	Drove a combination vehicle, both refer and dry van
              •	Occasionally assisted with loading and unloading
              •	Filled out required paperwork
              •	Coordinated with company representatives

EDUCATION

    September 2013 to Current
    Midwest Institute, Earth City, MO
       Currently enrolled in the Medical Asssting Program to complete my Associates of
       Occupational Science Degree in Medical Office Specialist

      January 2013 to September 2013
      Midwest Institute, Earth City, MO
         Graduated from the Medical Billing and Coding program where I studied Anatomy
         and Physiology, Terminology, Front Office Skills, Medical Insurance Billing and
         Coding, Healthcare Communications, and Medical Manager.

SKILLS
   Internet	                        Intermediate
   Word	                        Intermediate
   Typing                            40 wpm
   Practice Fusion                Beginner
   Kareo                             Beginner
   Vienepunture                  Beginner
   Hematacrit                      Beginner
   Hemaglobin                     Beginner

References Available Upon Request


----------

